# RZRecovery?



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

does anyone know its posible to port a recov bec that recovery is awesome lol i loved it on my d1 when i found it and been restoring it to its former glory but ya rzr for fassy would be great


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

The glitch guys are working on TWRP, which IMO is the best recovery out there.


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

mbh87 said:


> The glitch guys are working on TWRP, which IMO is the best recovery out there.


ah thats more than i knew lol


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

KaptinKrunK said:


> ah thats more than i knew lol


 so close just a few more bugs.

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

Stevespear426 said:


> so close just a few more bugs.
> 
> Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


thanks for the update steve the long wait for roms is getting to me lol that and i need to just make a back up of my apps i use constantly so i dont have to download them everytime


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

KaptinKrunK said:


> thanks for the update steve the long wait for roms is getting to me lol that and i need to just make a back up of my apps i use constantly so i dont have to download them everytime


why would you have to download them again? TIBU can keep your apps backed up to SDcard. untill TWRP arrives


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

puk3n said:


> why would you have to download them again? TIBU can keep your apps backed up to SDcard. untill TWRP arrives


huh i just use rom toolbox pro for the back ups of apps its all in one app for me =D

oh and steve if you want someone to help your with testing if you dont feel its safe im still willing to help in any way


----------

